# Smelt



## trapper42 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was wondering if there are any Smelt runs is this part of the state. If not, how far do we have to travel to find decent runs? Thanks


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Its not in this state... but to the country east of us.... PT. Peelee use to have a fantastic run in the spring... back in the day.... but some other might chim in to confirm....

the closest you may get to the metro area is probably Port Huron.... an d then from there just north of Saginaw bay.... on the Huron side.... but its been bad report for quite afew year now....


----------



## Kanal Killer (Jan 31, 2010)

We use to do the Queens side smelt dipping back in the day. It was great. The park was open all night and they had trains to shuttle the fisherman to the beach. There has'nt ben a run over their in year's that i know of


----------



## trapper42 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Looks like we may have to go to the finger lakes in New York to do some dipping.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

really all the way over there?????

I know you can find some closer to home.... post your question in the cold water forum....

most of the dipping you have to do on the lake shore any way... I don't no for sure but I think dipping is not aloud in steams unless there connected to the great lakes.... and normally your close to the lake any way..... the whole Lake Huron shore north of Saginaw bay was a great place for it.... I sure there are small runs still some where but your still a month away.... or 2-3 weeks from the peak of it... and the farther you go North the longer the run goes threw April and in to May....


----------



## trapper42 (Jan 7, 2011)

aslongasitpullsback

Thanks for the information I will post at cold water.


----------



## trapper42 (Jan 7, 2011)

Smelt cooking in olive oil and butter over a open fire in a cast iron frying pan with wild leeks and French bread. An ice cold beer on a cool spring night and good friends. Remember???


----------

